# filling up EEA Family Permit form, supporting documents for EEA FP



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am from Poland, living in the UK since 2008. I was living together with my Indian partner from 2008 till 2011, first in the UK then in India (when his post study visa expired). In Sept 2011 I moved back to London and since then I live and work here. Between May 2011 when I left India and now I visited him in India twice. In March 2012 we got married in India and now my husband is going to apply for a Family Permit to the UK as my spouse. 

We have a problem with some of the questions in the online application form for EEA FP, though, and I'd be grateful if you could help us with it. 

One of the first fields in the form is: ;expected date to return from UK'. My husband has stated he is going to stay with me in the UK permanently so how can he possibly answer this question which can be answered only in DD/MM/YYYY format? Any advice?

We're not sure also how to answer the questions about the finances. My husband is unemployed so we put 'zero' as his income. He doesn't have significant savings either. However, he has around £100 in his Indian account which will be seen on the bank statement he's going to attach in the form. In this case, should he click YES to the question whether he has any savings? If not, would it be OK for him to have 'zero' income and 'zero' savings as long as I prove I do have some savings and I write I can support him financially till he finds a job?

There is also a question about whether my husband is going to search for a job once in the UK and when he clicks yes, he needs to provide details. Would it be enough to write he's qualified (holds post graduate from Uni of Edinburgh) person and will search for a job in UK on that basis?

Finally, I just want to make sure that we have enough documents to make our application approved. Here's the list of documents which we have and planning to submit along with the application form:

[a]EEA National's documents:
1. A letter from me stating that I'm practicing EEA treaty rights, Im self employed and I can financially support my husband till he gets employed.
2. Copy of my passport endorsed by Polish embassy in London. 
3. The invoices from my work in London from Sept 2011 till April. Contracts of the business premises I have been hiring and my business cards.
4. Tenancy agreement from the landlord. Letter from the landlord and the other resident stating that my husband is moving in on particular date and they are happy with it.
5. My bank statements from Oct 2011 till date (as a proof of income).
6. HM revenue and customs letters stating that I'm self employed and paying taxes and national insurance contributions 

*Our common documents- Proofs that we are together from 2009:.
7. Marriage certificate stamped by Ministry of Foreign Affairs, India. 
8. Wedding invitation cards used for Kolkata reception and the other wedding reception card that will be used for Polish reception.
9. My husband's P45 from, pay slips, phone bills and my bank statements, from 2009-10 showing that we were living in the same address in the UK. Reference from our flatmate in Edinburgh and photos of our rooms and kitchen.
10. Three of our air tickets to Poland and Italy on holidays.
11. Tickets from Edinburgh-London and London-Kolkata on Jan11 showing we traveled together and my return ticket on May11.
11. All facebook messages we have exchanged.
12. Few emails showing how we are eager to be back together.
13. Mail written by me for my husband's birthday
14. 34 pages of skype conversations print out showing that we were calling each other every week from June 11 to Mar 12 when we were apart.
15. air tickets on Dec11 and March12, scan of my tourist visas to India 
16. Some train tickets during our travel together in India.
17. 33 photos showing our wedding, both families together in Kolkata and various time line in our relationship. Like holidays, camping, clubbing, our rooms in Edinburgh, visits to Poland and to India, trip with my parents, trip with my parents in law and more.

[c]Non EU national's documents :
18. A covering letter describing our relationship, marriage and proofs we are providing.
19. My husband's bank statements for his Indian account

Please let me know if that's enough and if not, what can we add more to strengthen the case. Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Weronika said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am from Poland, living in the UK since 2008. I was living together with my* Indian partner *from 2008 till 2011, first in the UK then in India (when his post study visa expired). In Sept 2011 I moved back to London and since then I live and work here. Between May 2011 when I left India and now I visited him in India twice. In March 2012 we got married in India and now my husband is going to apply for a Family Permit to the UK as my spouse.


Your legal partner or husband? (Marriage certificate stamped by Ministry of Foreign Affairs, India)



Weronika said:


> We have a problem with some of the questions in the online application form for EEA FP, though, and I'd be grateful if you could help us with it.
> 
> One of the first fields in the form is: ;expected date to return from UK'. My husband has stated he is going to stay with me in the UK permanently so how can he possibly answer this question which can be answered only in DD/MM/YYYY format? Any advice?


Any date that doesn't go over a 6 month period.



Weronika said:


> We're not sure also how to answer the questions about the finances. My husband is unemployed so we put 'zero' as his income. He doesn't have significant savings either. However, he has around £100 in his Indian account which will be seen on the bank statement he's going to attach in the form. In this case, should he click YES to the question whether he has any savings? If not, would it be OK for him to have 'zero' income and 'zero' savings as long as I prove I do have some savings and I write I can support him financially till he finds a job?


His finances are irrelevant, as you will be his sponsor.



Weronika said:


> There is also a question about whether my husband is going to search for a job once in the UK and when he clicks yes, he needs to provide details. Would it be enough to write he's qualified (holds post graduate from Uni of Edinburgh) person and will search for a job in UK on that basis?


On the basis that he will help to cover the household expenses.



Weronika said:


> Finally, I just want to make sure that we have enough documents to make our application approved. Here's the list of documents which we have and planning to submit along with the application form:
> 
> [a]EEA National's documents:
> *1. A letter from me stating that I'm practicing EEA treaty rights, Im self employed and I can financially support my husband till he gets employed.
> ...


*
If you are married, then what's on bold letters it is what you actually need. In terms of supporting documents, I only have to say: wow!

Later and by the time you are about to apply for his RC, you will need all that + Comprehensive Sickness Insurance (CSI), only because you are self-employed.

Animo
(Cheers)*


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

Hi Jrge,

Thanks a lot for the quick answer! It was v. helpful.

Just one more question about the Residence Card so that we know for the future: is it my husband who should have this comprehensive health insurance? Why is that? He has NI number and he used to be registered with NHS in Scotland- doesn't it give him the right to free health service in the UK? And what is has to do with my self- employment? Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Weronika said:


> Hi Jrge,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick answer! It was v. helpful.
> 
> Just one more question about the Residence Card so that we know for the future: is it my husband who should have this comprehensive health insurance? Why is that? He has NI number and he used to be registered with NHS in Scotland- doesn't it give him the right to free health service in the UK? And what is has to do with my self- employment? Thanks for explaining it.


*MEA CULPA:* Self-*SUFFICIENT *applicants are required to produce CSI, not Self-EMPLOYED.

After you complete the VFA5 Family Permit on-line application, and submit your generous list of supporting documents (hats off to your attention to detail), please come back to share your timeline/experience.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

So: my husband submitted an online form for EEA Family Permit on Thu, 3 May and submitted the documents in person today (8 May). He was told that the decision will take max. 1 month. Hopefully it'll be sooner than that! 

In the meantime, I have one more question:
We'd like to travel a bit when my husband is back in the UK. From what I've read and heard so far, it seems that waiting for a Residence Card can take long months during which he won't be able to go abroad as his passport will be submitted together with the application. That's why we'd like to travel when he's still on his Family Permit. Do you have any idea how does it work? Will he need Shengen visa for EU countries? Will he have to pay for it? I was told by a friend who works in a Polish embassy that he'd still need a visa to Poland until he gets a Residence Permit but if he shows our marriage certificate, the visa will be free. Any idea if it works the same for other EU countries? Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge!




Jrge said:


> *MEA CULPA:* Self-*SUFFICIENT *applicants are required to produce CSI, not Self-EMPLOYED.
> 
> After you complete the VFA5 Family Permit on-line application, and submit your generous list of supporting documents (hats off to your attention to detail), please come back to share your timeline/experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Weronika, just a quick question. How far back did you go for your bank statements (both for you and your husband)?


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> Weronika, just a quick question. How far back did you go for your bank statements (both for you and your husband)?


We gave statements for the last 6 months as I've seen it somewhere in the supporting documents guidelines that it's good to cover that period.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Weronika, just a quick question. How far back did you go for your bank statements (both for you and your husband)?


If your spouse is self-employed then yes, you should include them like Weronika did, otherwise no.

Read Proof of Eligibility: Worker. http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/eea/eea-checklist.pdf

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Weronika said:


> So: my husband submitted an online form for EEA Family Permit on Thu, 3 May and submitted the documents in person today (8 May). He was told that the decision will take max. 1 month. Hopefully it'll be sooner than that!


Processing time is about right. Good Luck!



Weronika said:


> In the meantime, I have one more question:
> We'd like to travel a bit when my husband is back in the UK. From what I've read and heard so far, it seems that waiting for a Residence Card can take long months during which he won't be able to go abroad as his passport will be submitted together with the application. That's why we'd like to travel when he's still on his Family Permit. Do you have any idea how does it work? Will he need Shengen visa for EU countries? Will he have to pay for it? I was told by a friend who works in a Polish embassy that he'd still need a visa to Poland until he gets a Residence Permit but if he shows our marriage certificate, the visa will be free. Any idea if it works the same for other EU countries? Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge!


I don't really know how it works while on a EEA Family Permit. Although, it is a completely different story with the RC. Let me double check on that. If it helps, UKBA has reduced processing times of RC's to about 3 - 3 1/2 months for straight forward applications.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Weronika said:


> We gave statements for the last 6 months as I've seen it somewhere in the supporting documents guidelines that it's good to cover that period.


Ah ok. Thanks  Also, how did you present your personal photos in the application? Did you just put them all in an envelope together with a written description on the back of each one? Or did you present them in more of a photo album format? I'm not sure what the best way is to go about it.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Weronika said:


> So: my husband submitted an online form for EEA Family Permit on Thu, 3 May and submitted the documents in person today (8 May). He was told that the decision will take max. 1 month. Hopefully it'll be sooner than that!
> 
> In the meantime, I have one more question:
> We'd like to travel a bit when my husband is back in the UK. From what I've read and heard so far, it seems that waiting for a Residence Card can take long months during which he won't be able to go abroad as his passport will be submitted together with the application. That's why we'd like to travel when he's still on his Family Permit. Do you have any idea how does it work? Will he need Shengen visa for EU countries? Will he have to pay for it? I was told by a friend who works in a Polish embassy that he'd still need a visa to Poland until he gets a Residence Permit but if he shows our marriage certificate, the visa will be free. Any idea if it works the same for other EU countries? Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge!


While on the EEA Family Permit, he can certainly travel with you. However, at some ports of entry he "might" be given a hard time or not allow in at all. The reason, FM is a temporary admission to the UK. Your friend is right about obtaining the visa. 

I can assume you would like to enjoy the summer and take a much needed break, and since at some point he will have to surrender his passport, and to avoid what happened to my Dominican friend (Tried to enter Lithuania and was turned away - they didn't acknowledged the validity of his EEA-RC), get the Shengen visa.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry for late reply. We pasted photos on a paper and wrote a caption and description under each photo but I don't really think it matters much.




Jess.L said:


> Ah ok. Thanks  Also, how did you present your personal photos in the application? Did you just put them all in an envelope together with a written description on the back of each one? Or did you present them in more of a photo album format? I'm not sure what the best way is to go about it.


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks a lot for replying and advice!
Just to let everybody about the waiting time for FP in India: my husband was granted a Family Permit on 14th May so just after 6 days wait.
We're very happy and already planning some some holidays in France 
We'll leave applying for RC until October, hope it doesn't matter as long as we apply within the validity of the FP...





Jrge said:


> While on the EEA Family Permit, he can certainly travel with you. However, at some ports of entry he "might" be given a hard time or not allow in at all. The reason, FM is a temporary admission to the UK. Your friend is right about obtaining the visa.
> 
> I can assume you would like to enjoy the summer and take a much needed break, and since at some point he will have to surrender his passport, and to avoid what happened to my Dominican friend (Tried to enter Lithuania and was turned away - they didn't acknowledged the validity of his EEA-RC), get the Shengen visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## rambo14 (Jun 15, 2012)

Weronika said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for replying and advice!
> Just to let everybody about the waiting time for FP in India: my husband was granted a Family Permit on 14th May so just after 6 days wait.
> We're very happy and already planning some some holidays in France
> We'll leave applying for RC until October, hope it doesn't matter as long as we apply within the validity of the FP...


Congrats Weronika could you please tell what did you write for a question 
how long did you intend to stay in Uk. did u put date 
what date you will you leave uk 
please answer my both questions as i am going to apply for family permit by end of this month.


----------



## Weronika (May 2, 2012)

rambo14 said:


> Congrats Weronika could you please tell what did you write for a question
> how long did you intend to stay in Uk. did u put date
> what date you will you leave uk
> please answer my both questions as i am going to apply for family permit by end of this month.


Hi,
We answered 'long term' and the date of leaving UK was a random date at the end of the 6 months period (as that's how long the Family Permit is valid).
Good luck with your application,

Weronika


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Weronika said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for replying and advice!
> Just to let everybody about the waiting time for FP in India: my husband was granted a Family Permit on 14th May so just after 6 days wait.
> We're very happy and already planning some some holidays in France
> We'll leave applying for RC until October, hope* it doesn't matter* as long as we apply *within the validity of the FP*...


Hi,

Congrats! and sorry I had missed this post.

It doesn't really matter when he applies for his EEA-RC. However, if his future employer is not quite familiar with the Freedom if Movement, he "might" be subject to unfair dismissal. 

Would you mind sharing with us the list of documents you intend to send to support his application? 

Thanks in advance.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Weronika said:


> Finally, I just want to make sure that we have enough documents to make our application approved. Here's the list of documents which we have and planning to submit along with the application form.


Sorry to go back to your original post, but I wanted to follow suit with your description of the documents you included in your EEA FP application. Here's a list of what my husband and I included for our successful application...

EEA National's documents:
 A letter stating that I'm practising EEA treaty rights as a student and declaring that I am travelling with my husband
 Certified copy of my EEA passport 
 My bank statements for the last 6 months (as a proof of income).
 Copies of pay stubs
 a university letter confirming my enrolment and the completion date of my course
 proof that I paid my tuition deposit 

Non EU national's documents:
 A cover letter describing our relationship, marriage and the proof we are providing.
 Bank statements for the past 6 months
 Current and previous passports
 2 colour passport photos (http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visa-photo-guidance.pdf)
 Completed application form, printed and signed
 Biometrics receipt

Common documents:
 Marriage certificate
 Flight tickets and/or confirmations of previous visits
 Photos documenting our relationship
 Screen shots of my email inbox showing that we have exchanged emails since 2007 (in lieu of printing out emails upon emails)
 Records of call logs between the 2 of us 

Hopefully my list helps guide future applicants, as Weronika's guided me.


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

thx it s been helpful


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think there was far too many documents provided for this type of application!!


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Pablito81 said:


> I think there was far too many documents provided for this type of application!!


Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jess.L said:


> Better to be safe than sorry


Well from what I was able to gather informations across various forums, people often get into trouble because they provide too many unnecessary documents, so I think one's success doesn't establish the rule.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Pablito81 said:


> Well from what I was able to gather informations across various forums, people often get into trouble because they provide too many unnecessary documents, so I think one's success doesn't establish the rule.


The onus is on you to prove the validity of your marriage/relationship, which in this case comes down to your documentation. It's a free service, so you can't really complain.


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jess.L said:


> The onus is on you to prove the validity of your marriage/relationship, which in this case comes down to your documentation. It's a free service, so you can't really complain.


I suggest you read EUN2.10 from this UKBA website UK Border Agency | EUN02 - EEA Family permits burden of proof is on ECO and is high,

Please make sure your information is true before you post it...


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

> When a marriage / civil partnership of convenience is suspected, the burden of proof is high and rests with the ECO. However, in these cases the ECO is entitled to interview the applicant. Factors to consider include:
> 
> - an adverse immigration history;
> - *doubts about the validity of documentation*;
> ...


Of course the decision relies on the ECO being convinced that it isn't a marriage of convenience. But how do you convince him? THROUGH DOCUMENTATION.


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is not a matter of convincing them(ECO) whether a marriage is one of convenience and also note that directive prohibits systematic checks on applicants, this should be based on strong grounds+ they need to find strong proof that marriage is of convenience, it is not you convincing them. I find it ridiculous idea that every person newly married should seek into any possible means to prove that he/she is REALLY married. 

You want to assume here that in order to exercise your freedom of movement you need to first be obliged to prove that your marriage is true, this would simply put ECO in situation where they approach every applicant with prejudice and it is up to you applicant whether you can prove your innocence?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pablito81 said:


> It is not a matter of convincing them(ECO) whether a marriage is one of convenience and also note that directive prohibits systematic checks on applicants, this should be based on strong grounds+ they need to find strong proof that marriage is of convenience, it is not you convincing them. I find it ridiculous idea that every person newly married should seek into any possible means to prove that he/she is REALLY married.
> 
> You want to assume here that in order to exercise your freedom of movement you need to first be obliged to prove that your marriage is true, this would simply put ECO in situation where they approach every applicant with prejudice and it is up to you applicant whether you can prove your innocence?


For EEA family permit, valid only for 6 months, they can be more relaxed over suspect marriage of convenience. It's under EEA2 residence card stage that scrutiny is the usual order. It's interesting that a high proportion approaching 50% of EEA2 applications fail.


----------



## Cherokee (Oct 8, 2010)

*Starting...*

Starting things up as well now. 
I am NL guy working and living in UK, just married my girlfriend from Ukraine, in Ukraine. 
Very useful info many thanks. 
Will provide feedback along the process.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all, 

Considering the valuable comments given on this thread, I decided to share my case with you ppl  and to receive your much needed replies.

*Background* 

I'm a non-EEA national (Pakistani) family member (husband) of a Polish citizen (wife). I have been issued temporary residence of 1 yr based on our marriage. My wife arrived UK in Dec 2009 and started work in January 2010. Her last job was for a continuous period of 2.5 yrs before she flew back to Poland in September 2012 to live with me, followed by our marriage in Dec 2012. We plan to live in UK and both of us intend to work in UK too. I had been on UK student Visa in the past too where I studied accountancy course at a UK college. I need your guidance to apply for EEA family permit as I would be applying for this visa on my own. 

*Questions *

1. I'm aware that we can apply for EEA family permit while our stay in Poland , but then I'm not sure if this decreases the chance of application success in contrast to the situation where my wife first goes to UK, starts job there and than we apply? 

2. I read in FAQ's that EEA national must have 3 months of residence in UK before they can exercise EU treaty rights. Does these 3 months can be in aggregate from the time she first started work in UK or is it counted from the time she last entered UK? 

I will really appreciate your informed responses to my queries. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


azoo_humble said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Considering the valuable comments given on this thread, I decided to share my case with you ppl  and to receive your much needed replies.
> 
> ...


1. No, it doesn't decrease nor increase any chances.
2. Clock starts the minute EU National lands in the State, and they can exercise treaty rights immediately if the decide to do so.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for your comments Jrge 

I have some more questions, if you could reply to them.

1. I have been recommended to approach the border directly through a coach and not plane along with my supporting evidences, in case I'm refused EEA- FP visa. What is your say on this?

2. In the application form I'm required to state the purpose and duration of my stay in UK, can I show my intent to remain in UK for a period of more than 6 months and if yes, will this increase the burden of providing financial proof and personal competence to remain in UK and find job?

3. *6.3 * Have you ever been refused a visa for any country, including the UK?

I was refused a student visa the one and only time I applied for it and then granted on appeal. Does this count in refused visa or not?


----------



## sakiroy (Apr 4, 2014)

hi, weronika.

I was curious to know finally what happened. did the immigration accept you family permit.

I too have a similar case like you did. we are not married yet but going to be soon. i do need a little advice on getting the marriage certificate stamped from the foreign ministry office. where do i find that. i recently moved to Goa and our marriage registry is gonna take place there. 

i dohave more question. i would be glad if you get me on FB on the same name, i do have a PUG (dog) as cover photo.

we are trying to make every effort to make this possible. cos we truly want to get together again.

thank you
saki roy


----------



## grace5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello! First of all, I am amazed by how helpful this website is, so thank you!

So I tell you about my situation, I am Venezuelan currently living in Spain (i have a spanish residence card) with my husband who has both venezuelan and spanish nationalities. We are looking forward to move to the UK but in most of the post i read, one of the spouses is already living in the UK or has a job offer, it is not our case, we would be travelling together without my husband "exercising treaty rights" quite yet, I understand that getting an EEA Family Permit in this case is possible because it is required only after 3 months of him living in the there. I was looking at the online application form and almost all fields are mandatory so i have some doubts:

1)One of the questions is_ "What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK?" _We obviously don't have an address there because we are travelling together, so what should i answer?

2) _What is the EEA National Registration Certificate number for the EEA National?_ He doesn't have this certificate because it isn't mandatory so should i just write N/A?

3)There are lots of financial questions regarding my incomes, how much i spend on living costs, how much will travelling cost for me, etc. I don't have a job, therefore i don't have a bank account because i don't find it necessary. They even ask about how much will the flight ticket cost (how i am supposed to know this if they even advice you to not book a flight or a hotel until you get your permit?) N/A again? 

3)About the supporting documents, should we provide bank statements or anything to demonstrate that we have savings in the bank? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Application form for EEA family permit is one-size-fits-all and a lot of questions don't apply to you. You don't need a permanent UK address and you don't have to answer any financial questions. So leave them blank or write N/A. All you need to provided as supporting documents are evidence of marriage, your EEA spouse's passport (original or copy certified by the embassy/consulate) and a letter from your husband stating that he is going to UK and would request EEA family permit to be issued to enable you to accompany him. That's all. If you haven't been married long, some additional evidence of a genuine union, such as photos, joint tenancy, joint bank account etc may be provided.


----------



## grace5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying and your advice. I also wonder, what should i answer to how long i intend to stay in the UK? Should i say three months since it's the time we can stay without exercising treaty rights or should i say six months?

And about my travel history, is it really important that i specify all the travelling i've done in the past 10 years?

Thank you very much again


----------



## grace5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello again, if someone could please answer the last question I made it would be very helpful, thanks!



grace5 said:


> Thank you so much for replying and your advice. I also wonder, what should i answer to how long i intend to stay in the UK? Should i say three months since it's the time we can stay without exercising treaty rights or should i say six months?
> 
> And about my travel history, is it really important that i specify all the travelling i've done in the past 10 years?
> 
> Thank you very much again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

6 months is fine
Try to list main visits as you can remember.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

grace5 said:


> Thank you so much for replying and your advice. I also wonder, what should i answer to how long i intend to stay in the UK? Should i say three months since it's the time we can stay without exercising treaty rights or should i say six months?
> 
> And about my travel history, is it really important that i specify all the travelling i've done in the past 10 years?
> 
> Thank you very much again


I said 6 months and I specified in detail where and when I have travelled in the past 10 years.
I received EEA FP in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## grace5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your help, i did exactly what you advised, i sent the application a week ago and today i got my passport back with the EEA Family Permit!!! Cheers


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Every One,

This is very nice post to understand the procedure. My situation is quit different and I really want to get information regarding my situation.

so

I am married with an Italian National girl. I live in Pakistan and she live in USA. now I want to go UK. Problem is that some family problems she can't go with me from Pakistan she gonna join me when I come in UK and arrange some house and other things for residence. 

Is that any possibility that I can apply for EEA family visa from Pakistan I will attach all the required documents but she gonna join me when I reach there in UK. I heard that EEA a national must be in UK when you join your partner in UK.

please any help regarding this side would be more appreciable.

many thanks in advance

Faisal


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Your legal partner or husband? (Marriage certificate stamped by Ministry of Foreign Affairs, India)
> 
> 
> Hello Every One,
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your Italian wife must be arriving with you or must be in UK first.


----------



## judith0008 (Jan 8, 2014)

hello weronica..Me and my husband want to apply for eea fp also and l am curious did your husband got his eea fp??


----------



## krukacz (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
Within next year i intend to move with my husband to UK on the EEA Permit. He is from Montenegro, and i'm from Poland.
My husband will move to Poland in december, and he is allowed according to the regulations to stay 3 months in Poland without applying or visa. However... 
In the application there is sentence:
"If you are not a national of the country in which you are applying,
evidence of your permission to be in that country e.g. a residence
permit, visa, green card"
Does the stamp in the passport is enough to show that he is allowed to stay in Poland up to 3 months?

My other question is more about processing.
Once we will submit the online application, how do i need deliver the documents to Embassy (we will be applying from Poland, so i need to deliver documents to british Embassy in Poland) ? Can it be sent by courier or delivered in person? Is there interview? I'm confiused by sequence of the applying.

One last thing, if i understood correctly i need to deliver all the documents in english, but for example if i have international marrige certificate do i need still to translate it? 
Generaly, do i need sworn translation or for it's enough to provide translation myself? (other documents are in polish).

Please help


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

krukacz said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Within next year i intend to move with my husband to UK on the EEA Permit. He is from Montenegro, and i'm from Poland.
> My husband will move to Poland in december, and he is allowed according to the regulations to stay 3 months in Poland without applying or visa. However...
> In the application there is sentence:
> ...


I am South African and my wife is Polish. From my experience, I have delivered all the documents myself to British Embassy in Warsaw. All the documents were delivered back to me via courier at my Polish home address with the passport granting me with EEA FP. It took about 7 days. There was no interview, my documents were just collected. The list is on the website. 
My Polish marriage certificate was translated by sworn translator but from what I heard that international marriage certificate should also be fine.
All the documents have to be translated by sworn translator.


----------

